# source for downtown?



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello. I've set up a biocube14 on my desk at work. Bay/Wellington. Is there any place close that I can get critters (when it's the right time) so I don't have to drive them in on the weekend? I live an hour away by train.

Thx
SMCx


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The Menagerie Pet shop. Parliament and Wellesley.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx. Still tough to get to without a car


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's worth the cab fare


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Took a trip yesterday. Totally not worth the cab fare. Very few fish, and the coral was encrusted with bubble algae. Apparently they cut their saltwater selection in half.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Tell me what you want and I'll drop it off downtown. I go to SUM every so often so I wouldn't mind at all. Just make sure SUM has it in stock.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks 

I have no idea what I want lol. I don't even know who SUM is.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

smcx said:


> thanks
> 
> I have no idea what I want lol. I don't even know who SUM is.


SUM = sea u marine, a store in Markham


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

fed my new rose BTA today. That was awesome! Saltwater tanks are so much more interesting than freshwater.


----------

